# Loft



## hrosec (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi,
I found an loft that is 4 ft wide 6 ft long and 4 ft high is this loft large enough for 6 to 10 birds? Also, we have bears and stuff in the area how do I make it predator proof?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes 6 to 10 max can fit in that.. you can make it predator proof from small critters like mice/rats/snakes by using 1/4 inch hardwire..with no gaps or holes...as far as a bear goes.. I would say bolt it down!...and make it out of steel..lol.. no really I do not know how to make a loft bear proof..because if they want what is in there..it is pretty hard to stop them.. I would keep a noise maker around handy...


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe invest some money in a chain link fence around the loft?


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I understand that a 30/06 is good.


----------



## hrosec (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you think putting a chain link fence around the lot and making a top would keep them out?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Talk to your neighbors/locals about what they do to keep Bears out of things.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> I understand that a 30/06 is good.


LOL, Bear burgers....


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

My Thinking--GEMcC
Bear Steaks-Ribs-
Cooked over Black Walnut Chips.
Just use lots of Garlic and RED peppers.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

sky tx said:


> My Thinking--GEMcC
> Bear Steaks-Ribs-
> Cooked over Black Walnut Chips.
> Just use lots of Garlic and RED peppers.


Now im hungry... THANKS,,,,,,,


----------



## hrosec (Jun 17, 2009)

But first we would have to catch them in the act........ To make it legal.


----------

